# Swarovski 10x32 EL for sale



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm selling my Swarovski Optik EL 10 x 32 . They are in excellent condition, the glass is perfect, and they are very lightweight for packing around all day.

I have the original box, case, and accessories. You won't be disappointed with these. They are in pristine condition!

$1100.00

Located in Salt Lake City, Utah

Thanks,

Jason 
Text or call: 801-913-5946



























tags: Vortex Nikon Zeis Swarovski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

